# Bungled on X style legs for bench style seat



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Does anyone have a good way to measure & build mortised style X legs for a bench for a dining table or can I find it on the great internet nation


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by "mortised style X legs"

Are you looking for something like this?:










If you're not using SketchUp (a free download) you ought to try it!


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

yep
I really don't know the exact term for the legs Just guessed. I guess it would be shaped like an X with a motise fit. that is the style of leg I wish to make for the seat or picnic style seat. I guess I will just set some angles on my miter sled and do trial & error. or R&D but any help would be greatly preciated.

god bless everybody


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I'd recommend drawing out the profile of the leg full-size on plywood or something. Then you have a reference for lengths and angles


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd call that a half-lap joint, rather than a mortise. If you sketch the assembly out, either scaling it or full size, you could pick up the angles that way and not have to go with trial and error.

Oh, I just said the same thing that Jerry said, only 4 minutes later.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Draw the pattern out full size on plywood then cut the legs and lay them over the pattern. Use dabs of hot melt glue to pin the legs in place then pull them off, clamp them together and scribe down the sides of the legs with a knife to transfer layout lines.

Use whatever tool works best to cut the joints but do not cut past the scribe lines. Cut right to them and you'll have a perfect fit.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Guys, I will try the sketch on plywwod, sounds like a plan. JOCKS R GREAT


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah this was discussed at some length months back when someone was insisting on doing it mathematically, turns out it's complicated math, at least for me. Full size pattern or using a drawing program is the way to go.


----------

